# Peachy with his Favorite Toy



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Indi sent a wonderful toy to Peachy last year (2013) several weeks before Christmas as an early Christmas present.

Lyn has asked me several times to post pictures of Peachy playing with the toy, so this thread is dedicated to her. 














Thanks for looking!
:wave:​*


----------



## sheeshshe (Jan 19, 2013)

LOVE the pictures! peachy is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Peachy is so adorable and what a cool toy!


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Peachy sure is a beauty, and a very happy beauty by the look of those photos.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL, those plugs look like rubber nipples! I'm so peachy for Peachy!:jumping:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



LOL, those plugs look like rubber nipples! I'm so peachy for Peachy!:jumping:

Click to expand...

They actually are the ends of little acrylic pacfiers. :laughing:*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> They actually are the ends of little acrylic pacfiers. :laughing:*


LOL, Peachy's sure going ga-ga for 'em!


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Peachy is beautiful


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those are some seriously cute pictures, it's great to see Peachy playing with his toy like that.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

YAY Peachy with his new toy Indi gave him...Awww!!!! Deb. Peachy seems to love his new toy that Indi gave Peachy... Indi is looking at the photo's with me and Indi said to tell peachy that he is very happy that peachy loves his new toy..Indi plays with his to...Indi loves sharing his toys..I really love the last photo it shows that peachy loves his toy very much..Indi says is that peachy mum he has the same toy as me that is right Indi you sent peachy the same toy for him to play with Opps so i did...Indi also says to say he was so very happy to send peachy the toy glad he is getting a lot of fun from it and he was only to happy to send it to him. Glad you liked the toy peachy.... You are so adorable and so very cute with your big eyes...Thank you for sharing the photo's with me and Indi. Indi is still looking at the photo's he loves Peachy...Ill get some photo's of Indi sometime with his toy to for you all to see...This is so wonderful to see photo's of peachy with his toy that Indi gave to him...Thank you this is so cool...


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Great pics Deb, and great toy Lynn!  :2thumbs:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awwwww....isn't that nice....Indy sent a wonderful toy for peachy...how very nice of Indy...Peachy looks very happy....


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww Peachy is soooo cute playing! Who could not love that toy! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


sheeshshe said:



LOVE the pictures! peachy is gorgeous!!!!!

Click to expand...

Peachy says, "Thank you!" 



Cozette said:



Peachy is so adorable and what a cool toy!

Click to expand...

Thanks, I think so too. 



Cheeno said:



Peachy sure is a beauty, and a very happy beauty by the look of those photos.

Click to expand...

Peachy is quite a happy little fellow. Wants to spend ALL of his time with me but plays by himself when I make him go in his cage.



Jedikeet said:



LOL, Peachy's sure going ga-ga for 'em!

Click to expand...

That toy is is favorite.  He has some individual little pacifiers that he carries around when he's out of the cage.





jazzboys said:



Peachy is beautiful 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Liz!



aluz said:



Those are some seriously cute pictures, it's great to see Peachy playing with his toy like that. 

Click to expand...

 He's a character. 



LynandIndigo said:



This is so wonderful to see photo's of Peachy with his toy that Indi gave to him...Thank you this is so cool...

Click to expand...

I'm glad you enjoyed them, Lyn :hug:
Tell Indi that Peachy will always treasure that toy.



BirdCrazyJill said:



Great pics Deb, and great toy Lynn!  :2thumbs:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jill!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



Awwwww....isn't that nice....Indy sent a wonderful toy for peachy...how very nice of Indy...Peachy looks very happy....

Click to expand...

Peachy is very fortunate to have such a good friend as Indi!



CuteLittleBirdies said:



Aww Peachy is soooo cute playing! Who could not love that toy! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lindsey -- Peachy thinks he's really special because Indi sent his toy all the way from Australia!*


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*That is just too cute. The one Peachy has in his mouth! *


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

He looks so proud of it in that last picture. So gorgeous.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


NanaLucy129 said:



That is just too cute. The one Peachy has in his mouth! 

Click to expand...




jean20057 said:



He looks so proud of it in that last picture. So gorgeous.

Click to expand...

Thank you both! :wave:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I see in the last photo that peachy has a little pacifier hanging from his beak did he pull it off the toy that Indi gave him anyways now he has two toys to play with... Hope to see more different photo's of Peachy with his favorite toy later on in the year.. Indi saw the last photo and said how adorable... Thank you so very much Deb for posting photo's of Peachy with his toy from Indi. Does peachy share his toy with his other little friends to...


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

That is far too cute. I absolutely love that toy. Peachy looks like he loves it even more


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



I see in the last photo that peachy has a little dummy hanging from his beak did he pull it off the toy that Indi gave him?

Click to expand...

No, the pacifier did not come off the toy from Indi. I have several that came off other toys the birdies had at Christmas time. Peachy has always loved them. 



Aisliyna said:



That is far too cute. I absolutely love that toy. Peachy looks like he loves it even more 

Click to expand...

Peachy does love it - thanks, Allie!*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*The Marvelous Toy! The Marvelous Birdie! They absolutely match in riotous colorfulness! Thoughtful, perfect gift from Indi; especially considering that Peachy Loves pacifiers! My favorite picture is with his single birdie pacifier hanging out of his cute little beak*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Love the pics Deb,Peachy is a gorgeous Bird, and I love the toy


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

great photos!! he really enjoys his toy! thanks for sharing Deb!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

They are some seriously cute pictures .... Of a stunning Peachy! I  that one carrying the dummy ( or pacifier .... we call them dummies - no idea why ) Very cute!!


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*The toy is marvelous! Peachy looks absolutely ADORABLE in them!  He seems like he would make a fun companion. My favorite picture is the one with the pacifier in his mouth! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



My favorite picture is with his single birdie pacifier hanging out of his cute little beak

Click to expand...




kwatson said:



Love the pics Deb,Peachy is a gorgeous Bird, and I love the toy 

Click to expand...




despoinaki said:



great photos!! he really enjoys his toy! thanks for sharing Deb! 

Click to expand...




AnimalKaperz said:



They are some seriously cute pictures .... Of a stunning Peachy! I  that one carrying the dummy ( or pacifier .... we call them dummies - no idea why ) Very cute!!

Click to expand...




Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



The toy is marvelous! Peachy looks absolutely ADORABLE in them!  He seems like he would make a fun companion. My favorite picture is the one with the pacifier in his mouth! 

Click to expand...

Thank you ALL!
Peachy does love his pacifiers and it cracks me up when he carries one around with him. :laughing:*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Peachy is a really beautiful boy, Deb.Love the toy too,a great choice of present by Indigo.


----------

